# North Korea Subs



## FAPD (Sep 30, 2007)

Wow! I'm scared! NOT
Huge submarine deployment: North Korea plays a dangerous game with latest military tactic - Nikkei Asian Review


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

that crew needs to start rowing faster, I have very little confidence in that boat. the only thing i'm confident in is that in a few years we'll find some of these subs miles off some cost acting as a man made reef.


----------



## visible25 (Feb 7, 2012)




----------

